# How long



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

A person recently gave me some goose meat that they found in their relatives' freezer and it was labeled "goose 2004". It has been frozen since then in water, is this stuff save to eat or make into jerkey?


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Boil it and feed it to the dog.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Really, I don't want to waste the meat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Frozen in water......nothing wrong with it.Should be no freezer burn on it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well Im going to thaw some of it out.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

As long as it looks ok, I doubt you could get sick as long as you thoughly cooked it, might not taste very good if it has freezer burn on it.


----------

